# Sunseeker Duo: Euro-American Success



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Sunseeker Duo has solar and battery-powered endurance of up to 12 hours by taping into the power of the sun.

More...


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

News Bot said:


> Sunseeker Duo has solar and battery-powered endurance of up to 12 hours by taping into the power of the sun.
> http://www.evworld.com/news.cfm?rssid=33303


 I suspect that.. "power of the sun" .. is more in the form of thermal lift than PV energy use. !


----------

